# 3rd time lucky



## Jod1976 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm just looking for some support really!

I have had to go through 2 abandoned cycles, the first because of a cyst on my left ovary (which is recurring) and the 2nd time i only produced one follicle.

Now I have been put on a short flare protocol and am SO scared this time.

I am starting on 450iu of Menopur tonight and have 0.5mg of Buserilin every morning and my first scan is booked for this Wednesday.

Is there ANYTHING anyone can suggest to help?

Last time I was told there was no known reason why it didn't work and that it could just be the wrong time of the month but i just keep getting these horrible cycts (even though blood tests show they are nothing)

Sorry to go on...!

I look forward to hearing from you

Jod1976


----------



## louise36 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Jod

Just wanted to say good luck and try not to stress. Easier said than done I know! I kind of believe that theres not a lot you can do now apart from the obvious looking after yourself bits and pieces, largely down to mother nature (the witch that she is)  At least they altered your meds to give you the best possible shot, I was on short protocol last time and although I had another BFN I believe it was the best results we'd ha so far.

Wishing you loads of luck

Zxxxxx


----------



## Jod1976 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hiya,

Thanks for your message.  I have been told by various people on this website that the cyst may be taking some of the meds hence not having such a great response.

I have seen you are looking at egg donation, is this a great expense?  we've not looked at this as yet but the more i'm thinking how this is going it may be an option in the future?

Thanks
Jodie


----------



## louise36 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Jodie

Im sorry I dont know much (if anything) about cysts - are they something that can be removed? Or do they keep forming? Like you say they could be the reason youve not responded well, Im sure them being there cant help in this complicated baby making business.

Yes we're in the throws of finding a clinic for donor eggs - we've decided on Spain but just trying to decide which one, it looks as thought it will cost around 7000 euros but im not sure if thats everything or if theres costs to add on (probably!).  Its been in the back of our minds since our first failed cycle and on our last failed cycle the dr said "something" is wrong internally with my eggs as the amount that I produce is OK.  I think we could in theroy get a second opinion etc but we have limited funds (my mum)  and we want to spend what we have the best way possible.  I only had around 10% chance of sucess and donor gives around 65% so we got to the stage where it was a bit of a no brainer for us to not look at donor.  I also felt really rotton last time going through IVF and I dont honestly know if I could do it again.

Where are you being treated? I hope all goes well on Weds.  Remember every cycle is different and at least they are starting to build a picture and adjust things accordingly, you never know what will happen.

Take care

Zxxxxxx


----------

